# Moving to Sharm el Sheikh



## JLW63

Hi,

My partner and I are moving to Sharm in June. Can anyone give us some advice on a couple of things .... :confused2:

We are bringing our 2 dogs with us, apparently they have to fly into Cairo and we then need to get them out through Customs and back to Sharm. Does anyone know of a reliable Egyptian Speaker who can help us with releasing our dogs, apparently it will help to have someone who speaks the language. Also, what is the best way of getting them back to Sharm?

If we bring some of our own things with us, is there large amounts of Tax and Duty to be paid when we bring them in ... nobody seems to be able to give us a firm answer on this, so I wondered if anyone had any experience of this.

I would appreciate any help or contacts that anyone can give us.

Thanks in advance.

Jackie


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi and welcome to the forum.

With regardess to tax etc on your own items there really shouldn't be any on second hand goods, get your removal company to deliver them to your door and not to a port of entry that way they will take care of everything.
I am sure someone will advice you on your dog situation,

Maiden


----------



## jojo

I thought that they could fly into Sharm?? My daughters work for Thomas Cook who I know fly into Sharm and "do" pets??? 

Jo xxx


----------



## JLW63

jojo said:


> I thought that they could fly into Sharm?? My daughters work for Thomas Cook who I know fly into Sharm and "do" pets???
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo

Wow ... it would be great if I could fly them into Sharm, I will look into Thomas Cook and see what I can find ... in the meantime, if you are in touch with your daughters, would you mind asking them what I need to do, or if there is an agent that they could recommend.

Many thanks

Jackie


----------



## jojo

JLW63 said:


> Hi Jo
> 
> Wow ... it would be great if I could fly them into Sharm, I will look into Thomas Cook and see what I can find ... in the meantime, if you are in touch with your daughters, would you mind asking them what I need to do, or if there is an agent that they could recommend.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Jackie


"Ladyhaye" is an agent that I think they've mentioned??? but I cant give you a solid recommendation and I cant confirm that Thomas Cook definitely take pets to Sharm, I just know that the company carry pets on some flights and they have routes to Sharm. My daughters are cabin crew and my son in law is a pilot and they have mentioned pets in the hold on flights. They're really soft when it comes to animals always make sure that they are well looked after and cared about. 

When I next speak to them I'll ask. But cos I'm in Spain and they're in England and always seem to be working, we dont get a chance to talk much 

Jo xxx


----------



## JLW63

...


----------



## JLW63

jojo said:


> "Ladyhaye" is an agent that I think they've mentioned??? but I cant give you a solid recommendation and I cant confirm that Thomas Cook definitely take pets to Sharm, I just know that the company carry pets on some flights and they have routes to Sharm. My daughters are cabin crew and my son in law is a pilot and they have mentioned pets in the hold on flights. They're really soft when it comes to animals always make sure that they are well looked after and cared about.
> 
> When I next speak to them I'll ask. But cos I'm in Spain and they're in England and always seem to be working, we dont get a chance to talk much
> 
> Jo xxx


Just checked with Thomas Cook Cargo ... they passed me to a Pet Export Agent called Pets Away and apparently nobody in the UK has flight cargo rights to Sharm, therefore all pets have to fly into Cairo.

My original question stands ... does anyone know of a reliable Egyptian Speaker who can help us in Cairo?

Thanks again for your help.

Jackie


----------



## bat

JLW63 said:


> Just checked with Thomas Cook Cargo ... they passed me to a Pet Export Agent called Pets Away and apparently nobody in the UK has flight cargo rights to Sharm, therefore all pets have to fly into Cairo.
> 
> My original question stands ... does anyone know of a reliable Egyptian Speaker who can help us in Cairo?
> 
> Thanks again for your help.
> 
> Jackie


If they are small enough to fit into carry basket then look on the Dutch airline bit about small animals . I know many who go backwards forwArds to holland with small dogs no problem. Bigger dogs and especially in June could be problematic considering the temperatures and this is not a nation of dog lovers. This could end up being a bit of a costly nightmare. Do they really need to come with you?


----------



## NZCowboy

JLW,
Check your private messages for information on bringing dogs to Egypt
Cheers
NZCowboy


----------



## Horus

Hi and welcome to the forum; I hope you have been to Egypt before the Egyptians have a different attitude towards animals than in the UK; you may wish to explore that further and make a difficult decision which is in the best interest of your dogs (who can be like babies!)

The heat can be crippling and combined with the ethos and culture of Egypt if your animals get lost it might prove challenging to get them back.


----------



## hurghadapat

Horus said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum; I hope you have been to Egypt before the Egyptians have a different attitude towards animals than in the UK; you may wish to explore that further and make a difficult decision which is in the best interest of your dogs (who can be like babies!)
> 
> The heat can be crippling and combined with the ethos and culture of Egypt if your animals get lost it might prove challenging to get them back.


My dog that i had in Egypt was poisoned but before that she was driven crazy by the egyptians and especially the children who used to throw stones and try to hit her with sticks when i was walking her...as for the poisoning....she ate strychnine which the government throw on the streets to get rid rid of the baladi dogs.Never ever would i have a dog in Egypt again and also taking dogs from the UK is unfair on the dogs as they are not used to the extreme heat which can cause them quite a lot of distress.Something else you have to bear in mind is dog food as it can be quite expensive to buy and sometimes disappears from the shelves for months at a time so you have to resort to going to the market to buy offal and cooking it yourself and mixing it with either bread or rice.All things to bear in mind before going to the expense of shipping then out.


----------



## JLW63

hurghadapat said:


> My dog that i had in Egypt was poisoned but before that she was driven crazy by the egyptians and especially the children who used to throw stones and try to hit her with sticks when i was walking her...as for the poisoning....she ate strychnine which the government throw on the streets to get rid rid of the baladi dogs.Never ever would i have a dog in Egypt again and also taking dogs from the UK is unfair on the dogs as they are not used to the extreme heat which can cause them quite a lot of distress.Something else you have to bear in mind is dog food as it can be quite expensive to buy and sometimes disappears from the shelves for months at a time so you have to resort to going to the market to buy offal and cooking it yourself and mixing it with either bread or rice.All things to bear in mind before going to the expense of shipping then out.



Hi, 

I will repeat that we are moving to Sharm, rather than Cairo. there do not appear to be that many Egyptian children in this area as is is mostly a tourist area ... well, this is my opinion as I have very rarely seen children running around in my travels there over the years. I am not sure about strychnine being thrown on the streets here either, but I will bear that in mind and make sure that I am careful. The dogs will never be allowed out on their own.

As for extreme heat, nobody likes it too hot, but that's what air conditioning is for; as long as we exercise the dogs in the cooler parts of the day, I cannot see this being a major issue ... after all, dogs live in hot countries all around the world ... the trick is to look after them and take proper measures to protect them from the heat.

Food, I consider to be less of an issue too, I have often looked in shops in Sharm and already noted that dog food is a rarely stocked item, however, dogs will thrive on a well balanced diet of meat, rice and vegetables.

My question is not whether I should bring my dogs with me or not, my question is "Does anyone know of a good contact in Cairo who can act as a go-between to help us collect our dogs when we arrive".

Thanks for your comments.

Jackie


----------



## cutiepie

Firstly sorry just wanted to say the language spoken here is Arabic not Egyptian! (egyptian arabic yes but Arabic)  

There is a lot of posts on the sharm website regarding dogs/birds/cats and bringing them over and how to do so......... I don't think I can post the website but since you are familiar with Sharm already you should know it!

Regarding the poisoning, Sharm may appear unlike Cairo to you but believe me they throw down ALOT of poison there aswell I lived in Delta, Hadaba etc poisoning always happening so don't be fooled!!If you do go on the website I've mentioned you will see warnings!

I had a labrador for 2 years in Sharm and I didn't have any problems, there is 2 pets stores that I know of in Hadaba that sell dog nuts etc and lots of accessories etc!!The supermarkets have dog food, I never once went in, to find none stocked so that isn't really an issue!

Also there are a lot of children in Sharm , it is not just tourists, alot of people live and work there as well  just look at the number of nurseries etc!!!


----------



## JLW63

cutiepie said:


> Firstly sorry just wanted to say the language spoken here is Arabic not Egyptian! (egyptian arabic yes but Arabic)
> 
> There is a lot of posts on the sharm website regarding dogs/birds/cats and bringing them over and how to do so......... I don't think I can post the website but since you are familiar with Sharm already you should know it!
> 
> Regarding the poisoning, Sharm may appear unlike Cairo to you but believe me they throw down ALOT of poison there aswell I lived in Delta, Hadaba etc poisoning always happening so don't be fooled!!If you do go on the website I've mentioned you will see warnings!
> 
> I had a labrador for 2 years in Sharm and I didn't have any problems, there is 2 pets stores that I know of in Hadaba that sell dog nuts etc and lots of accessories etc!!The supermarkets have dog food, I never once went in, to find none stocked so that isn't really an issue!


Hi,

Thanks for your positive input ... I do know that they speak Arabic, but was using the term Egyptian as it is the dialect in use ... I am trying to learn to speak Arabic (not easy ) at the moment as I feel it is important that I try to speak the language of a country I plan to move to ... got to say though, it's bloomin' hard, so I doubt I'll ever be fluent!! 

Not sure of the website you refer to .... any chance you could let me know (maybe you could PM me if you can't post it here).

We will be living in Nabq, I have only looked in Metro there for dog food, they only stocked cat food ... maybe you could give me the address of the pet stores in Hadaba as this would be very useful.

Thanks for the input about the poison, I had no idea, but will certainly be very careful.

You say that you had a labrador for 2 years ... I have a young lab (he'll be 1 year old when we come out) I also have an 8 year old border collie ... how did your dog enjoy/cope with life there? Dare I ask why you use the past tense?

Thanks again.

Jackie


----------



## cutiepie

just sent you a private mail!


----------



## hurghadapat

JLW63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will repeat that we are moving to Sharm, rather than Cairo. there do not appear to be that many Egyptian children in this area as is is mostly a tourist area ... well, this is my opinion as I have very rarely seen children running around in my travels there over the years. I am not sure about strychnine being thrown on the streets here either, but I will bear that in mind and make sure that I am careful. The dogs will never be allowed out on their own.
> 
> As for extreme heat, nobody likes it too hot, but that's what air conditioning is for; as long as we exercise the dogs in the cooler parts of the day, I cannot see this being a major issue ... after all, dogs live in hot countries all around the world ... the trick is to look after them and take proper measures to protect them from the heat.
> 
> Food, I consider to be less of an issue too, I have often looked in shops in Sharm and already noted that dog food is a rarely stocked item, however, dogs will thrive on a well balanced diet of meat, rice and vegetables.
> 
> My question is not whether I should bring my dogs with me or not, my question is "Does anyone know of a good contact in Cairo who can act as a go-between to help us collect our dogs when we arrive".
> 
> Thanks for your comments.
> 
> Jackie


I would just like to point out that i did not live in Cairo i lived in Hurghada....also my dog was not allowed to wander outside on her own but was poisoned by eating poison that was thrown over the wall into my garden.


----------



## bat

Best to do it from uk end with pet moving specialists.
Especially the time they want to do it June .


----------



## Julie67

*Moving pets to sharm*

Hi

I enquired alot on this subject before leaving the UK so I could arrange for my cat to join me when I am settled in Sharm.

Firstly you now have to go through an agency in the UK as airlines wont accept you doing it yourself. Petair UK seems to know what they are talking about who I will be using. They take the pets to their kennels whilst they do all the paperwork, legalisation etc between Milton Keynes and the Embassy in London and then see them onto the plane. When they arrive at this end you can arrange an agent through them to collect your pets at Cairo airport and bring them to you in Sharm.
Their number is on the British Airways website, pets section.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bat

Julie67 said:


> Hi
> 
> I enquired alot on this subject before leaving the UK so I could arrange for my cat to join me when I am settled in Sharm.
> 
> Firstly you now have to go through an agency in the UK as airlines wont accept you doing it yourself. Petair UK seems to know what they are talking about who I will be using. They take the pets to their kennels whilst they do all the paperwork, legalisation etc between Milton Keynes and the Embassy in London and then see them onto the plane. When they arrive at this end you can arrange an agent through them to collect your pets at Cairo airport and bring them to you in Sharm.
> Their number is on the British Airways website, pets section.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Have you done it yet as thinking of getting a dog and how did it work out cost wise etc , as I know that somebody brought a dog from irland once and cost twice the price of the dog. ( which went the way of most dogs here )


----------



## jhgreen

I brought three cats into Sharm from Thailand. I arranged everything myself. I flew Egypt Air from Bangkok to Cairo and an airline employee brought my cats out to me in Cairo while I was waiting to collect my luggage. I tipped him and left. The problem was the flight from Cairo to Sharm - Egypt Air had only one flight a day with a pressurized cabin and that was leaving about 20 hours after I arrived. I did not want to stay in Cairo with three screaming cats for that amout of time so I took a taxi to Sharm from Cairo. Got ripped off on the price but as I had just arrived that was to be expected. I only had to show the paperwork for my cats once and that was at the EGypt Air desk in Thailand. No one ever asked to see it again. It was actually pretty easy except for the Cairo to Sharm part.

If you have any questions you can PM me.


----------



## samui13

Hi there,

Can someone also direct me to the Sharm forum ?? not sure I know about this one. We have purchased in Nabq and spend lots of time there and eventually we want to move out there (with a parrot) and would be interested to see other threads.

Thanks

Lou


----------



## MaidenScotland

samui13 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can someone also direct me to the Sharm forum ?? not sure I know about this one. We have purchased in Nabq and spend lots of time there and eventually we want to move out there (with a parrot) and would be interested to see other threads.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Lou





Sorry they cant do it on this forum.. we do not allow links to competing forums

Maiden


----------



## samui13

ok thanks Maiden - maybe they can pm me?


----------



## JLW63

samui13 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can someone also direct me to the Sharm forum ?? not sure I know about this one. We have purchased in Nabq and spend lots of time there and eventually we want to move out there (with a parrot) and would be interested to see other threads.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Lou


Hi,

We have purchased in Nabq too and are hoping to move out in June ... which development are you on? We are on Maraquia.

Jackie


----------



## samui13

Hi jackie we are on sierra resort - its right in front of you guys but a couple of roads forward (we are second line. When we look off our roof terrace, there is a big brick development going up between us and you (but slightly off to the side). Maraqia is looking very nice. My husband speaks to someone else thats buying there (he is from a photography forum).

Lou


----------



## JLW63

samui13 said:


> Hi jackie we are on sierra resort - its right in front of you guys but a couple of roads forward (we are second line. When we look off our roof terrace, there is a big brick development going up between us and you (but slightly off to the side). Maraqia is looking very nice. My husband speaks to someone else thats buying there (he is from a photography forum).
> 
> Lou


Hi Lou

Nice to hear from you. We looked at Sierra, but decided to go for Maraquia in the end ... my partner and I are quite into our photography too ... who knows, maybe we'll all meet some day!

Jackie


----------



## samui13

that sounds like a plan. Stew loves land and underwater photography - I just like underwater. 

lou


----------



## Sam

JLW63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your positive input ... I do know that they speak Arabic, but was using the term Egyptian as it is the dialect in use ... I am trying to learn to speak Arabic (not easy ) at the moment as I feel it is important that I try to speak the language of a country I plan to move to ... got to say though, it's bloomin' hard, so I doubt I'll ever be fluent!!
> 
> Not sure of the website you refer to .... any chance you could let me know (maybe you could PM me if you can't post it here).
> 
> We will be living in Nabq, I have only looked in Metro there for dog food, they only stocked cat food ... maybe you could give me the address of the pet stores in Hadaba as this would be very useful.
> 
> Thanks for the input about the poison, I had no idea, but will certainly be very careful.
> 
> You say that you had a labrador for 2 years ... I have a young lab (he'll be 1 year old when we come out) I also have an 8 year old border collie ... how did your dog enjoy/cope with life there? Dare I ask why you use the past tense?
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Jackie


Hi Jackie,

I don't come on to this forum as much as I used to due to lack of free time, but I try to get online as often as I can.

We have a dalmatian and have not had any problems with poisoning, but I can confirm that it does happen in Sharm. In the residential areas like Hadaba and Hay el Nour it is a regular occurrence that poison is left in the streets to try to keep the stray population at bay. If you plan on living in Nabq bay then you should not have this problem though. BUT, Nabq bay does not have residential areas like Hadaba, it only has residential resorts which all have their own rules, so before you come please check that the place in which you plan to stay permits pets. You have not mentioned if you have bought an apartment or will be renting, but many landlords do not allow pets even when the resorts themselves do, whilst there are many resorts that do not. Those that do tend to have rules for pets also, although they are reasonable, such as the dog should be on his lead at all times within the resort, or that mess should be cleaned up. Also if there are complaints of excessive noise the owners would have the right to ask you or your pet to leave. 

Good luck with the move. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions I might be able to help with.

Sam


----------



## JLW63

Sam said:


> Hi Jackie,
> 
> I don't come on to this forum as much as I used to due to lack of free time, but I try to get online as often as I can.
> 
> We have a dalmatian and have not had any problems with poisoning, but I can confirm that it does happen in Sharm. In the residential areas like Hadaba and Hay el Nour it is a regular occurrence that poison is left in the streets to try to keep the stray population at bay. If you plan on living in Nabq bay then you should not have this problem though. BUT, Nabq bay does not have residential areas like Hadaba, it only has residential resorts which all have their own rules, so before you come please check that the place in which you plan to stay permits pets. You have not mentioned if you have bought an apartment or will be renting, but many landlords do not allow pets even when the resorts themselves do, whilst there are many resorts that do not. Those that do tend to have rules for pets also, although they are reasonable, such as the dog should be on his lead at all times within the resort, or that mess should be cleaned up. Also if there are complaints of excessive noise the owners would have the right to ask you or your pet to leave.
> 
> Good luck with the move. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions I might be able to help with.
> 
> Sam


Hi Sam

We have bought our apartment and in the sales pack it said that dogs were ok if kept on lead and mess cleared up. We also have a large private roof terrace so that will help with the space. As for noise, they are not yappy dogs, border collie and labradour, so that shouldn't be a problem.

How did you get your Dalmatian over? How does it get on with the climate?

Thanks again for your post.

Regards

Jackie


----------



## Sam

JLW63 said:


> Hi Sam
> 
> We have bought our apartment and in the sales pack it said that dogs were ok if kept on lead and mess cleared up. We also have a large private roof terrace so that will help with the space. As for noise, they are not yappy dogs, border collie and labradour, so that shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> How did you get your Dalmatian over? How does it get on with the climate?
> 
> Thanks again for your post.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jackie



Hi,

Sorry, have just realised you did mention about Maraquia before my post. Sounds like you shouldn't have any problems there with your dogs. You've also got a lot of desert area around you (for now at least) where you could let your dogs run free (as long as they wouldn't go too far and come back again easily of course). 

You shouldn't have a problem with poison, but do keep your wits about you as there are packs of wild dogs that currently live out in the desert area behind Maraquia where they have not yet developed much. I don't foresee this being any problem now, but as the area develops more they might try to find a way to remove the wild dogs and poison would be likely. That is just my guess though.

Our dog is my partner's who I've just kind of adopted, so he was bred in Egypt. He rarely goes out in the daytime during the summer (as you mentioned exercised in the morning or evening), there's never been a problem with the heat. If your dogs are used to cooler weather it might be different for them having to acclimatise, but I'm sure they'll be fine.

Sam


----------



## JLW63

Sam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry, have just realised you did mention about Maraquia before my post. Sounds like you shouldn't have any problems there with your dogs. You've also got a lot of desert area around you (for now at least) where you could let your dogs run free (as long as they wouldn't go too far and come back again easily of course).
> 
> You shouldn't have a problem with poison, but do keep your wits about you as there are packs of wild dogs that currently live out in the desert area behind Maraquia where they have not yet developed much. I don't foresee this being any problem now, but as the area develops more they might try to find a way to remove the wild dogs and poison would be likely. That is just my guess though.
> 
> Our dog is my partner's who I've just kind of adopted, so he was bred in Egypt. He rarely goes out in the daytime during the summer (as you mentioned exercised in the morning or evening), there's never been a problem with the heat. If your dogs are used to cooler weather it might be different for them having to acclimatise, but I'm sure they'll be fine.
> 
> Sam


Thanks Sam, that's really helpful information.


----------



## scubadiveninja

JLW63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner and I are moving to Sharm in June. Can anyone give us some advice on a couple of things .... :confused2:
> 
> We are bringing our 2 dogs with us, apparently they have to fly into Cairo and we then need to get them out through Customs and back to Sharm. Does anyone know of a reliable Egyptian Speaker who can help us with releasing our dogs, apparently it will help to have someone who speaks the language. Also, what is the best way of getting them back to Sharm?
> 
> If we bring some of our own things with us, is there large amounts of Tax and Duty to be paid when we bring them in ... nobody seems to be able to give us a firm answer on this, so I wondered if anyone had any experience of this.
> 
> I would appreciate any help or contacts that anyone can give us.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Jackie


Hi, we bought our dog from the UK 7 years ago and she literally came out on the baggage carousel in the box, we took it and left the airport. I can not promise that it is always this simple but it was for us.


----------

